#  > Islam >  > Koran >  Surah At-Tin

## Moslima_Ahlussunnah

Bismillaah Ir-Rahmaan Ir-Rahiem



Transcriptie



1. Waaltteeni waalzzaytooni



2. Watoori seeneena



3. Wahatha albaladi al-i



4. Laqad khalaqna al-insana fee ahsani taqweemin



5. Thumma radadnahu asfala safileena



6. Illa allatheena amanoo waAAamiloo alssalihati falahum ajrun ghayru mamnoonin



7. Fama yukaththibuka baAAdu bialddeeni



8. Alaysa Allahu bi-ahkami alhakimeena



*Nederlandse vertaling*



1. Bij de vijg en de olijf, 



2. Bij de berg Sina, 



3. En bij deze stad van Vrede (Makka), 



4. Voorzeker, Wij hebben de mens in de beste vorm geschapen, 



5. Daarna laten Wij hem vervallen tot het allerlaagste, 



6. Behalve degenen die geloven en goede werken doen; hunner is een oneindige beloning. 



7. Wat is de oorzaak die u het Gericht doet loochenen? 



8. Is Allah niet de Rechter aller rechters ?
__________________
Oorspronkelijk geplaatst op forums.maroc.nl

----------

